# brown hairtype algae on microsword and hairgrass and gravel



## thiban (Nov 19, 2007)

What is going on here guys 
all my foreground plants are being covered by this algae. Ive been looking forward to having a nice carpet but these algae is not letting me!
Also there is something wrong with my hygrophila, the leaves have a brown outline and its growing all bent up and stuff. My lighting is 57 watts on a 20 gallon tank, i put both macro and micro nutrients, and i started putting flourish excel today. Let me know if anyone else had this problem, and help me fix it pleassssssssssseeee.


----------



## thiban (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Guys
i think i found the solution to my algae problem...
I think my algae is black brush algae, and the solution is H202
read this article!
http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/aquainfo/algae_erythromycin.html
i am going to try it and i will update!


----------



## thiban (Nov 19, 2007)

i got the h2o2 i dosed 10 ml on isolated areas of my tank one hour apart, now its been 2 hours and the algae are all a dark reddish color. Something IS happening!  fish are doing ok. Going to dose again before going to bed and i will update on the result in the morning!
Thiban


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

similar results appear from overdosing with flourish excel ( X 3 recommended doses, not more cauz you can harm your fish). but that takes at least several days to notice the algae turning reddish.
next you'll notice how the algae will die and disappear!!!


----------

